#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-08
<ubuntu_> hiiiiii
<ubuntu_> any body there ?
<ubuntu_> ???
<ubuntu_> helloooo
<ubuntu_> ??????/
<Mustafa> hello
<ubuntu_> hi seif
<ubuntu_> hiiiii
<ubuntu_> any body there ?
<Menopia> yes
<mohamed_yosry> ubuntu_, yes
<ubuntu_> hi mohamed
<ubuntu_> still there ?
<mohamed_yosry> ubuntu_, yea
<ubuntu_> mohamed
<mohamed_yosry> ?
<ubuntu_> so2al so3'ayer ma3lesh
<mohamed_yosry> etfdal
<ubuntu_> ana kan 3andy ubuntu we windows we byzhro bra 3al grub we a5tar tmam
<ubuntu_> ?
<mohamed_yosry> tmam
<mohamed_yosry> eh el moshkela
<mohamed_yosry> ?
<ubuntu_> el mohem el ubuntu kan fe moshkela ana mesh 3ayez a2ol we23 cause hwa m3aya men talt senen ma7sltsh
<ubuntu_> bs el moshkela eno mkansh byft7 fa 2olt anzel el version el gded
<ubuntu_> ga5lt try we men el gparted farmt el partion bta3 el linux
<ubuntu_> tab3an 7arka 3'abya
<ubuntu_> el mohem gy aft7 el windows el grub mafta7sh we 2aly file not found
<ubuntu_> m3aya ?
<ubuntu_> mohamed ?
<mohamed_yosry> ag
<mohamed_yosry> ah
<mohamed_yosry> eh el resala blezbt ?
<ubuntu_> bos ana mesh 3aref nasha bel zabt bas homa klmten ta2reban
<ubuntu_> grub not found
<mohamed_yosry> w ubuntu byft7 ?
<mohamed_yosry> Use Seven recovery disk to repair MBR
<mohamed_yosry> i think mbr is damaged , try to fix it
<ubuntu_> la na mesh fahem ma3lesh
<ubuntu_> el ubuntu akeed l2 mesh byft7 mna fromt el partion bta3o
<ubuntu_> ana bklm now men el try
<mohamed_yosry> ملف البوت بتاع ويندوز (اسمة mbr) غالبا باز
<mohamed_yosry> فالمفروض تصلحة باسطوانة ويندوز
<mohamed_yosry> http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<mohamed_yosry> el 3raby byt3rd s7 3la irc client bta3k ?
<mohamed_yosry> http://windows7themes.net/how-to-fix-mbr-in-windows-7.html
<mohamed_yosry> some thing graphical
<ubuntu_> la tmam
<ubuntu_> sure ya mohamed ha ??
<mohamed_yosry> مش ختخسر حاجة
<mohamed_yosry> غالبا دية الحل
<ubuntu_> tmam
<ubuntu_> thaaaaaaks
<ubuntu_> i'll try
<mohamed_yosry> any time
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-10
<mustafa__> helllllooooo
<TheNightPhoenix> hello
<mustafa__> hi the night
<TheNightPhoenix> hi mustafa
<mustafa__> excuse me
<mustafa__> how can i know whether um working on 64 or 32 ubuntu version ?
<TheNightPhoenix> yes
<TheNightPhoenix> one minute
<mustafa__> tyt
<TheNightPhoenix> back
<mustafa__> welcome back
<TheNightPhoenix> you can try these : on the terminal
<TheNightPhoenix> file /sbin/init
<TheNightPhoenix> cat /proc/version
<mustafa__> one sentence ?
<TheNightPhoenix> one of them
<TheNightPhoenix> file /sbin/init
<TheNightPhoenix> use this
<mustafa__> sorry ana nseet kona bngeeb el terminal ezay
<mustafa__> :)
<TheNightPhoenix> applications > acsisories >
<mustafa__>  ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped mustafa@mustafa-HP-Compaq-6910p:~$ ^C
<TheNightPhoenix> 32-bit
<mustafa__> mmmmmmmm
<mustafa__> so i was wrong
<mustafa__> my lab top is 64
<mustafa__> sure it's abig differance ha ?
<mustafa__> ???????
<mustafa__> the phonix ?
<mustafa__> still there ?
<TheNightPhoenix> bk
<TheNightPhoenix> sorry had a phone call
<TheNightPhoenix> why are u wrong ?
<TheNightPhoenix> what are the specs of ur laptop
<TheNightPhoenix> ram , procceor
<mustafa__> 3 g ram and i don't remember the processor
<TheNightPhoenix> hmm
<mustafa__> is there some code in terminal to detect whether my labtop is 64 or 32 ?
<TheNightPhoenix> almost all of the modern proccessors  have 64 bit archtetctir
<TheNightPhoenix> the proccessor can work in 32 or 64 bit modes
<TheNightPhoenix> the problem is the amout of ram the proccessor can use in each mode
<mustafa__> mmmmmmm
<TheNightPhoenix> meaning if u work in  32 bit mod you only can have maximum of 3.4 GB of ram
<mustafa__> is thtis only the differance ?
<TheNightPhoenix> using 64 bits  the data bus band width is doubled
<mustafa__> mmmmm
<mustafa__> ok
<TheNightPhoenix> did i help
<mustafa__> it seems like i have to install another one
<mustafa__> sure
<mustafa__> thanks for ur time
<TheNightPhoenix> any time ur welcome
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-13
<TheNightPhoenix> thelinuxer hey
<thelinuxer> TheNightPhoenix: hey man
<TheNightPhoenix> so what happend in the meeting
<thelinuxer> i just the meeting minutes men shewaya
<TheNightPhoenix> fen ?
<thelinuxer> to the mailing list
<thelinuxer> wait
<TheNightPhoenix> wsl aho
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2011-3-11
<TheNightPhoenix> so  what is requierd from me about the courses preparation ?
<thelinuxer> i don't know ya man, that was what we were supposed to agree on in the last meeting
<thelinuxer> lama enta magetsh
<TheNightPhoenix> ah i knwo
<thelinuxer> 7aseet eno el mafrood azabato ana we7'alas
<TheNightPhoenix> and im really sorry bas kan fe family emegrny
<TheNightPhoenix> 5las tmam
<thelinuxer> no need to be sorry
<TheNightPhoenix> no problems
<thelinuxer> if u still want to be involved in the courses and course preparation sha3'al
<TheNightPhoenix> any way lw fe 7ga as3d feha count me in y3ny
<thelinuxer> bos
<thelinuxer> fe 7agteen
<TheNightPhoenix> ha
<thelinuxer> course preparation and i think we should do it together if u want to be involved
<thelinuxer> and the other one is the course itself
<thelinuxer> wa7ed feena 7ayedy el session weltany 7aykoon fel lab beysa3ed, wala eih ra2yak ?
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam mzbot
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa el nzam bymshy ezy y3ny el labs
<thelinuxer> send me ur number  secretly
<thelinuxer> TheNightPhoenix: check this out http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%A9,+%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1&aq=0&sll=30.058193,31.217694&sspn=0.007726,0.021136&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Al+Msaha,+Egypt&ll=30.035816,31.214111&spn=0.002048,0.005284&t=h&z=18
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam h7wl ashof hr7lo ezy :D
<thelinuxer> TheNightPhoenix: eshta
<thelinuxer> we kalemny law feeh moshkela
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<thelinuxer> keda m3adna isA yoom el talat
<TheNightPhoenix> isA
<TheNightPhoenix>  el s3a kam
<thelinuxer> we 7awel badry keda el sa3a 6 masalan
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam gbt path laziz
<thelinuxer> eshta
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-06
<Hamed> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Hamed> dell inspiron 6400
<Hamed> wifi شغال
<Hamed> eth0 نت السلك مش شغال
<thelinuxer> Hamed: و عليكم السلام
<thelinuxer> Hamed: بشوفلك المشكلة ديه
<thelinuxer> Hamed: انت على ubuntu كام ؟
<MohamedAlaa98> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-07
<HazRPG> heyo \o
<MohamedAlaa98> me?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: you ?
<MohamedAlaa98> sorry
<MohamedAlaa98> I was typing in another chat
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: np :)
<thelinuxer> I was just joking
<MohamedAlaa98> You are Ahemed Toulan, Right?
<MohamedAlaa98> or someone else?
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> hi MohamedAlaa98
<seiflotfy> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> hi
<MohamedAlaa98> :D how are you
<MohamedAlaa98> ?
<seiflotfy> im fine
<seiflotfy> lots of work to do
<MohamedAlaa98> I hope for you to finish it rapidly :)
<seiflotfy> thanks
<seiflotfy> but no not fast
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<seiflotfy> kinda slow today
<seiflotfy> need food
<MohamedAlaa98> hehehe
<MohamedAlaa98> who's knda
<MohamedAlaa98> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> *kinda
<seiflotfy> kinda == kind of
<seiflotfy> i am kinda of slow today
<MohamedAlaa98> oh, sorry :)
<MohamedAlaa98> you can go and eat something tasty ;)
<MohamedAlaa98> seiflotfy: are you in Egypt now?
<seiflotfy> nope
<seiflotfy> germany
<MohamedAlaa98> oooh
<MohamedAlaa98> I was there when i was 2 years old
<MohamedAlaa98>  Rostok exactly.
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, i'll let you finish your work now, see you later :) .
<seiflotfy> was eating
<MohamedAlaa98> np;)
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: sorry I was a little busy, yes it's me Ahmed Toulan :)
<MohamedAlaa98> np:)
<MohamedAlaa98> nice to meet you :)
<MohamedAlaa98> I'm also little busy, working in mosally.
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: Rabena m3ak :)
<MohamedAlaa98> :D Shokran
<thelinuxer> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-09
<thelinuxer> Wazery: hey man
<Wazery> hi thelinuxer
<Wazery> ma3lesh 2la2tak
<m_> wifi card is active how can i use it and search for wifi connection.......it is first time i use ubuntu and installed it today...thnx
<thelinuxer> m_: just click on the icon beside the small speaker icon
<thelinuxer> you should find a list of wireless networks
<thelinuxer> click on your network and follow the dialog
<m_> didnt find any list  and insame time arround me many wifi connection and my router is wifi too
<thelinuxer> then how to do u know that your wireless card is active in the first place ?
<thelinuxer> m_: brb
<m_> went to hardware then active the wiffi card using my internet via lan
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-10
<Faissl> أقول جريح يا اهل الهوا
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> hi MohamedAlaa98
<MohamedAlaa98> HI
<MohamedAlaa98> hi seiflotfy
<MohamedAlaa98> how are you?
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<seiflotfy> i am fine
<seiflotfy> much better
<seiflotfy> my latest ubuntu work is being released
<seiflotfy> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> Mabrouk:)
<MohamedAlaa98> What is it?
<seiflotfy> the privacy stuff in ubuntu
<seiflotfy> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/03/ubuntu-1204-will-bring-os-level-privacy-options
<MohamedAlaa98> checking it out
<MohamedAlaa98> Another Zeitgeist work, isn't
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> its zeitgeist
<MohamedAlaa98> Good job!
<seiflotfy> thanks
<MohamedAlaa98> 12.04 will have great features
<seiflotfy> yep
<MohamedAlaa98> so, what's next?
<seiflotfy> wait and see
<MohamedAlaa98> :) your next job?
<seiflotfy> u ought to hang out on the #zeitgeist channel
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> i cant talk about it yet
<seiflotfy> but i go t2
<seiflotfy> one of them is zeitgeist related
<seiflotfy> the other is "privacy related"
<MohamedAlaa98> oooh
<MohamedAlaa98> 29 people in the room
<MohamedAlaa98> Rabena Ma3ak :)
<MohamedAlaa98> I'm sorry about gnome clocks project , I've many problems with it :(
<seiflotfy> its ok
<MohamedAlaa98> did you finished it?
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> hi egyDev ;)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-11
<ashams> thelinuxer, have a sec?
<ashams> you'll log out :)
<ashams> :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: i am thinking about logging out ...
<ashams> thelinuxer, hehe
<ashams> 2afashtak :P
<ashams> bos ba2a, how can council monitor FGs activity?
<ashams> it can not subscribe to their MLs
<thelinuxer> ashams: ur going to tell me ? wala this is an actual question ?
<ashams> right?
<ashams> hehe :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, take it easy, I won't bite
<ashams> council members can not monitor FGs' activity through subscribing to MLs
<ashams> ok?
<thelinuxer> la2 i am asking begad ... ur building up 3ashan tewsal le argument wala betes2alny ..
<ashams> 3ashan awsal le argument tab3an
<ashams> but it can be a real question
<ashams> thelinuxer,  really, do you have anything in mind to solve this?
<thelinuxer>  well there are multiple answers to ur question
<ashams> plz, it's not an ambush :-)
<thelinuxer> 1. Join their mailing list
<ashams> 2?
<thelinuxer> 2. Follow tasks on launchpad (or something like it)
<ashams> that's it :)
<thelinuxer> 3. Make one council member monitor one FG
<ashams> again, won't work
<ashams> let me answer ba2a
<ashams> 1st and 3rd, why should a council member join an FG if s/he is not interested
<ashams> just being there to monitor them
<ashams> this would be sucks
<ashams> right?
<thelinuxer> mesh lazem bas if there is another efficient way lets do it
<ashams> yep, regestir a project on lp, and when someone/fg requests a task from another fg, it just opens a task
<ashams> this way anyone can follow bugs/questions on that project
<ashams> and everything is visible even to aliens :)
<ashams> do you object?
<thelinuxer> akeed la2
<ashams> cool
<ashams> one sec I'll bring you a link
<ashams> :-)
<ashams> man, I need your name it
<ashams> it's you whose name should be recorded on it
<ashams> thelinuxer, https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<ashams> are you ok with this?
<thelinuxer> i am not sure ok with what ?
<thelinuxer> what's with the name thing ?
<ashams> with creating it, i mean
<ashams> you were objecting before
<ashams> but now, thanks god :)
<ashams> 2nd point; plz, and for last time, I swear to God, why should we late some FG like Event Organizers?
<thelinuxer> ashams: i never objected to creating a project!
<thelinuxer> i was asking u what do u want me to do
<ashams> Oh God, I'm stupid
<thelinuxer> no ur not
<thelinuxer> el mohem ur 2nd point
<ashams> shoot :)
<thelinuxer> elaborate more plz
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> brb
<ashams> thelinuxer, you said: "That way we will be able more FGs on need basis at least." about postponing creating some FGs, how can't be a need for "Operators" and event "Organizers" ?
<ashams> Wazery, Hi buddy
<Wazery> hi ashams
<ashams> Wazery, how are you doing?
<ashams> do you have a sec?
<Wazery> fine
<Wazery> sure :)
<ashams> el7
<Wazery> I will continue editing the approval application now
<ashams> do you object to create event "Organizers" and "Operators" ?
<ashams> Wazery, Ok, dude, I appreciate what you do :D
<Wazery> I cant understand this, please elaborate
<ashams> ok
<ashams> I mean that there's a need to create 2 FGs, "event Organizers" and "channels moderators" ?
<ashams> do you see a need, as I do?
<thelinuxer> back
<ashams> wb
<thelinuxer> ashams: please lets not that this one-on-one conversations ..
<Wazery> ashams, maybe
<thelinuxer> if we need an FG we will create
<thelinuxer> just provide a proposal
<ashams> ok i propose to create 2 FGs, Organizers and Operators?
<ashams> organizers to help with doing everything with organizing an event
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> this is called lobbying :D
<ashams> yeah, I tried and it worked :P
<thelinuxer> bos the 5 council members should be present when u discuss ur idea
<ashams> ok, I'm not asking you to action it
<ashams> just you guys agree?
<ashams> thelinuxer, Wazery ^^
<thelinuxer> i am approving of the method itself
<ashams> what you mean?
<thelinuxer> is this collecting our votes in private ?
<thelinuxer> walla estefsar keda law el fekra 7elwa walla la2 ?
<ashams> noooooo, I just want to know
<ashams> I'm curios ya akhi
<thelinuxer> enta 3arefny ba2eet saye2 el neya belnesbalak :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, I know, and me too to you, btw
<thelinuxer> thelinuxer: u have no reason for that ...
<thelinuxer> i have a million
<ashams> especially when you started to send msgs outside the council ml, cuz you think ppl have filtered it out and thus not responding
<thelinuxer> at least i sent everything to everyone!
<ashams> and, I knew from the first second I saw you set council as team admin that you contacted Karim individually :)
<thelinuxer> i didn't contact him :)
<ashams> dam you said that you contacted him on the meeting
<ashams> damn* :P
<thelinuxer> nope i didn't
<ashams> yes, you did
<thelinuxer> i said i can't find a reason to ask him to do anything
<thelinuxer> since i have the privilege to make the council admins
<ashams> 2a2ta3 dera3i men la3'lo3'o you said you contacted Karim
<thelinuxer> and even if i contacted karim fayez individually that's a lot better than making a scene out of it!
<thelinuxer> wallahy i never said it! and should trust me when i tell u something!
<ashams> Ok, I'll go ask Karim :P
<ashams> hehehehe :D
<thelinuxer> and the point itself is really irrelevant!
<ashams> yep
<thelinuxer> karim is outside the council set
<thelinuxer> he is not making any decisions currently
<ashams> do you agree with creating those 2 FGs?
<ashams> by yourself?
<ashams> just taking an opinion
<ashams> mesh 7aram ya3ni
<thelinuxer> no objections what so ever on creating any team that will tasks to do for the community
<ashams> ahhhhhhhhhh, finally
<ashams> thnx
<ashams> one more thing
<ashams> thelinuxer, I want to create a team (-devel) to use it for mentorship
<thelinuxer> lol
<ashams> then I have a project in mind that the whole team can work out :)
<ashams> yeah, lol
<thelinuxer> didn't u say this is not one of the locos objectives ?
<thelinuxer> ;)
<ashams> let me mail you about that project and mentorship with more details
<ashams> no I didn't say it
<ashams> I swear
<thelinuxer> when i was talking about the development FG
<ashams> I said, let's split FGs from our educational efforts
<thelinuxer> and will teach people packaging as an intro to ubuntu development
<ashams> may be I misunderstood you dude
<thelinuxer> ok np
<ashams> but seriously, I love this idea
<thelinuxer> just make the proposal
<ashams> OK
<thelinuxer> if we have only one person working in the team we can create a team
<ashams> Im making it and don't dare you to object then
<thelinuxer> as long as it has a separate objective from the others
<ashams> It would be me :D
<ashams> ok, sure
<thelinuxer> ya3ny eih would be me ?
<ashams> "<thelinuxer> if we have only one person working in the team we can create a team" => That would be me that person
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> create the team and don't forget to the council as owner
<ashams> ok, I'll make a proposal, to describe the whole thing, you guys will like the project idea, I swear
<thelinuxer> bos rule of thumb ..
<thelinuxer> law it's direct contribution to ubuntu itself .. it's fine
<thelinuxer> law for our internal structure then we need to talk
<ashams> it is to the whole community
<ashams> not even ubuntu only
<ashams> linux as a whole
<thelinuxer> u didn't understand me ..
<ashams> and I think it wasn't created before
<thelinuxer> fe 7agat internal structure
<thelinuxer> we fe 7agat el donia ely barra
<ashams> what you mean?
<ashams> ok, I need elaboration
<thelinuxer> law el donia ely barra yeb2a akeed we can make whatever contributions u want
<thelinuxer> laken law internal structure we need to talk
<ashams> how can be a project related to "internal structure" ?
<ashams> it's educational
<thelinuxer> it can be internal law el website masalan
<thelinuxer> soma we were talking about a team not specifically a project
<ashams> ok, I got it
<thelinuxer> cool
<ashams> thelinuxer, Wazery : ok, I sent it
<thelinuxer> ashams: reading it
<thelinuxer> and will reply isA
<ashams> cool, thanks
<ashams> ppl not on the council ML, you can reach it here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eg-council/msg00246.html
<ashams> thelinuxer, sorry for beibg that very annoying, plz bear with me, have reg'd the ubuntu-eg project to lp?
<thelinuxer> ashams: no i haven't
<thelinuxer> do u want it now ?
<ashams> when you have time of course :D
<thelinuxer> tayeb r we sure about everything ?
<ashams> I suggest to make -council as maintainer and ubuntu-eg as driver
<thelinuxer> ashams: cause deleting a project will require a launchpad admin
<ashams> Yes, I hope so, don't worry
<ashams> if it failed we'll keep it for history
<ashams> plus, I did request many project s to be deleted before
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> tayeb i will create it
<thelinuxer> bas y can't u create it ?
<thelinuxer> eih el moshkela ?
<thelinuxer> i am creating it right now
<thelinuxer> project name "ubuntu-eg" right ?
<ashams> sure dude
<ashams> yay
<thelinuxer> Title "Ubuntu Egypt Development"
<ashams> nope, just ubuntu egypt
<ashams> it will be used to track FGs work
<ashams> do what you see best
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> coooool
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> Summary ?
<thelinuxer> give it to me 3ashan mesh 7a3od afakkar ana :D
<ashams> heck, you estebzazy ;)
<thelinuxer> ashams: ana 3amalt el project https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-eg
<thelinuxer> ana shayef el maintainer yekoon ubuntu-eg-ouncil
<ashams> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiih
<ashams> yep, I +1 this :D
<thelinuxer> bas sa7ee7 is it right to track el 7agat deh 3ala launchpad?
<thelinuxer> ya3ny r there any other team doing it ?
<ashams> ubuntu-community does it along time ago :D
<ashams> and driver ubuntu-eg, I guess, what you think
<thelinuxer> hmm ..
<thelinuxer> dah eih el permission beta3et el driver?
<ashams> I dont' know it exactly, but it's much lesser than el maintainer
<ashams> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community
<thelinuxer> tayeb lets leave it like that till we have a need to change it
<ashams> dude, you sat -council as driver right?
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> maintainer and driver
<ashams> from here, I have no control on anything
<thelinuxer> try a gain
<thelinuxer> again*
<ashams> yep, saw it now
<ashams> ok, I'll search for Driver privilages and ping you back :D
<ashams> ah, hasally el3asr first
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> thelinuxer, https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering#Roles_within_projects
<thelinuxer> hmmm ...
<thelinuxer> we will able to assign bugs to a whole team ?
<thelinuxer> yes we can
<thelinuxer> 7'alas i configured the bugs tracker
<thelinuxer> and we cann assign a bug to a whole team
<thelinuxer> i think this is exactly what we want ...
<thelinuxer> ashams: ping ^
<ashams> thelinuxer, yes, I think
<thelinuxer> ashams: tab cool
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: i will try to make some bugs on bug squad and art
<thelinuxer> ashams: sorry i meant support squad
<ashams> ok, cool
<ashams> test it ya man
<ashams> have fun :D
<ashams> Y u ask me? :)
<thelinuxer> howa 3ashan i will be assigning tasks like creating the banner for 3000 members we keda
<ashams> cool ya man, ok, file a bug or question and assign it to -art
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> yes but i am waiting for the mailing list to be created
<ashams> ok, lets' create it
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> i created it
<ashams> cool
<thelinuxer> just waiting for launchpad to complete the process
<ashams> ah, ok :)
<ashams> you can get notified by each question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eg/+answer-contact
<thelinuxer> oh boy! this is gonna cause some headache :)
<ashams> hehe, not yet :P
<ashams> and subscribe to bug traffic too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eg/+subscribe
<thelinuxer> now i have to ask wazery to join the mailing list!
<ashams> hahahaha :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: leeh mesh implicit talama managed from launchpad ..
<ashams> implicit means what?
<thelinuxer> ya3ny talama ur a member yeb2a u subscribe automatically to the team's mailing list
<ashams> ah, that's stupid thing, launchpad is bulky
<thelinuxer> yes it is!
<ashams> I tried the poll thing, It drove me crazy, just to type in the date to start a poll
<ashams> there's no pointers on the polls page it
<ashams> ambiguous
<thelinuxer> !
<ashams> oh, that ambiguous exclamation
<thelinuxer> lol
<ashams> but it still beautiful :D
<thelinuxer> do u know anything about squid ?
<ashams> heck, what is squid aslan? :D
<ashams> never mind :D
<thelinuxer> caching server AFAICR
<ashams> man, forget about it, you're keeping spitting weird terms :P
<thelinuxer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squid_%28software%29
<ashams> cool. checking it, thnx
<thelinuxer> ashams: AFAICR, As Far As I Can Remember.
<thelinuxer> ashams: btw ...
<ashams> ya ragel, wana elli eftakrtaha 7aga hi-tech :D
<thelinuxer> i tried to make some updates to my package ..
<thelinuxer> i found out i totally forget everything about packaging :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: looooooool, just google it man!
<ashams> LOL
<ashams> ok, time to remember, you'll be listed on mentors page for -devel team
<ashams> for packaging
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> ha2ow!
<ashams> hahahahahaahahahahaha :D
<thelinuxer> :D
<ashams> seriously, you'll
<thelinuxer> ana 3ayez agaza osboo3 men ely ana feeh dah 3ashan azaker all things related to packaging ..
<thelinuxer> begad there is too much documentation!
<thelinuxer> we 7agat le python we 7agat le Qt
<thelinuxer> and different tools that does exactly the same thing
<thelinuxer> matahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<ashams> yeah, you'll be listed for Qt too :P
<ashams> yep, I'm lost in it about 2 and half years now :D
<thelinuxer> Qt zay el fol we7'demak fe ay wa2t ..
<thelinuxer> bas el packaging is a real nightmare
<ashams> ok, let's start with Qt
<ashams> and somehow we'll replace packaging with UDD
<ashams> Ubuntu Distributed Development, using Bazaar
<thelinuxer> ashams: check this question
<thelinuxer> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/190347
<thelinuxer> UDD isn't different from packaging
<thelinuxer> ur pkg just live in bzr
<thelinuxer> and is automatically built for your distro every night for continuous integration purposes
<ashams> yep, but it;s a bit easier
<thelinuxer> still researching it but I don't think it's easier
<thelinuxer> the core task is the same
<ashams> have you seen dholbach's development guide
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> yes but didn't have the time to read
<thelinuxer> he sent to me when i was telling him i will give a packaging session
<thelinuxer> but things got crazy at my end
<ashams> yeah, it always go crazy
<ashams> hope some1 will answer that question, or even fix it :D
<thelinuxer> ya raaaaaaaab
<ashams> haha ;)
<thelinuxer> ashams: i will go now
<thelinuxer> catch u later man
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<ashams> hey buddy, how r u doing? :-) seiflotfy
<MohamedAlaa98> hi all
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<ashams> hi ;)
<MohamedAlaa98> how are you?
<ashams> fine, ya man
<ashams> how u?
<MohamedAlaa98> fine :D
<ashams> el7amdo lellah
<MohamedAlaa98> enta feen men zaman  ,nezelt tesaly elesha we ekhtafet ba3daha ;)
<ashams> haha
<ashams> LOL :D
 * ashams yawns
<ashams> I have to sleep, about to reach 36 hrs awake
<ashams> ttyl
<MohamedAlaa98> Wow
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> :)
<ashams> bye
<seiflotfy> im fine
<seiflotfy> kinda busy as usual
<MohamedAlaa98> Tesba7 3ala 5eer
<MohamedAlaa98> bye
<seiflotfy> n8
<MohamedAlaa98> you're always busy, what do you do?
<MohamedAlaa98> Didn't finish your job yesterday?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-07
<yourimym1> morning ppl
<yourimym1> any help
<yourimym1> ?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-08
<yourimym1> hey there
<orfix> T
<orfix> Tux-Tn: you are everywhere ...
#ubuntu-eg 2015-03-07
<theShirbiny> Hi
#ubuntu-eg 2017-03-11
<theShirbiny> Hi elky
<Mann> hi
<elacheche> Hey Mann :)
<Mann> hey
<elacheche> theShirbiny: Mann is from egypt and need some help :)
<Mann> its a great os as sems
<elacheche> How can I help you
<Mann> i dont know how to let ubuntu restart or shutdown normally
<Mann> it lags
<Mann> i installed it as only os
<Mann> no window os
<elacheche> How are you retarting it? using the restart button?
<Mann> yes
<elacheche> Try to use the command line.. Can you?
<elacheche> Do you know how to do it?
<Mann> no
<elacheche> You know how to start a terminal ?
<Mann> it shuts down but the button still on
<elacheche> click on the ubuntu logo, then search fro terminal
<Mann> i had to long press on it
<Mann> yes
<elacheche> Can we try the command line option then you go back to here and tell me if there is issues?
<Mann> ok
<elacheche> Start a terminal, then execute this command: sudo poweroff
<Mann> thnx
<elacheche> hit enter, put your paasword and the PC should shutdown
<elacheche> it it won't shutdown try to hit the arrows keys maybe you'll get some text that can explain why it's not shutting down
<Mann> another thng is local settings
<Mann> when i set it into arabic egypt i couldnt open subtitle files written into arabic
<Mann> i see strange codecs
<elacheche> Emm, I really don't use subtitles at all, you can stay here or join here in the morning? theShirbiny may have more information about that
<elacheche> Also you can join #linuxac and stay there until the folks start chatting x)
<Mann> thnx i hope get better and join further
<Mann> i mean in word apps it could help ,, as local settings is arabic
<Mann> such a grat os needs to be more known
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2017-03-12
<theShirbiny> elacheche: :\ i was sleeping
<elacheche> o/
<theShirbiny> elacheche: \o
<elacheche> theShirbiny: I'm gonna tell you a story
<elacheche> Part1: I have a Ubuntu 16.04 ISO, I use unetbootin to create a bootable USB that works with BIOS.. I got a USB that works with BIOS..
<elacheche> Part2: I get an other USB, I have a Ubuntu 16.04 ISO, I use unetbootin to create a bootable USB that works with BIOS.. I got a USB that works with EFI..
<elacheche> Part2 was repeated for too many USB keys.. Only my own USB key was the good one that works as I need it in BIOS mode.. WTF!
<theShirbiny> unetbootin? use dd :p
<elacheche> theShirbiny: same my friend :) same
<elacheche> Anyway, too tired, I'll explain the problem in details tomorrow
